# مصطلحات خاصة بالانترنت!!؟؟



## هنا القاهرة (7 أبريل 2009)

احببت انقل لكم هذا الموضوع الجميل فكنت وضعتة بمنتدى ثقافى اشارك به ايضا
ونقلته لكم لتعم الفائدة لدينا جميعا وهو عن المصطلحات فى عالم الانترنت


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

معلومات راااااااااااااااااائعه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​ ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات حلووه

شكرا ليك

هنا القاهره​*


----------



## هنا القاهرة (7 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لله

شكرا ليكم جميعا بس يبدو هنحصر فى منتدى الكمبيوتر بس ومنتدى العقيدة
والله عندى كتير برامج لكن عشان انا فى الشغل والنت بطىء فى الشغل 
وموضوعات الكمبيوتر تحتاج الى لصق صور فبتاخذ وقت مع بطء الكمبيوتر
وكله بتساهيل الله


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير ليك_
_تسلم ايدك _​


----------



## IslamLover (8 أبريل 2009)

معلومات مفيدة وقيمة جدا

تسلم ايدك هنا القاهرة عالنقل​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## princess samir (7 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات حلوة أوى


----------



## Ebn Al-Ta3a (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## 200madona (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك غلى المعلومات الجميلة​*


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميل اخى العزيز
شكرا اكتير 
ربنا يبارك تعبك

*​


----------



## مرفت شفيق (6 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة صورة جميلة وتعليق أجمل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااا معلومات حلوة فعلا
ميرسى تانى​*


----------



## zezza (6 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات حلوة اوى 
كنت واخداه معظمها فى كورس النت 
شكرا اخويا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

